# What do you do that is not engineering?



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2022)

Since we are so focused here on the Engineering life, I'm wondering what you do that is not engineering.

Do you play music? Or go boating? Ham radio? Square dancing? 

I go for long drives in the country.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 7, 2022)

Baking, cooking, exercising, follow sports! Amongst other things, like teaching myself to sew. I really like to do things by hand, often making things from scratch. Give me a cooking or baking challenge and I’ll find the time, and gladly take it on!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jun 7, 2022)

Hiking, music, sourdough baking, child-rearing (ask any of the vets on this board, I have 104 of them)


----------



## Persianger (Jun 7, 2022)

Playing Chess


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 7, 2022)

There are several Hams on this board, including myself.

I also work in the yard on multiple projects ranging from woodworking to mechanics on the vehicles. Living where I do, there's hunting, hiking, fishing, exploring, canoeing, cooking, canning, yard work, and a whole other range of outdoor activities.


----------



## brokensword (Jun 7, 2022)

ice hockey (at 64), gardening, novelist, pond-er.


----------



## EngrPaper (Jun 7, 2022)

When I have the time, mostly history and ancient language reading. And trying to keep up with the kiddos.


----------



## Supe (Jun 8, 2022)

I used to race drag and sports cars, but I seem to have less and less of a work/life balance anymore...


----------



## pbrme (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 21, 2022)

genealogy, escape rooms, softball


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jun 22, 2022)

I like to fish and practice karate.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 23, 2022)

I love exploring my creative side! Crafts (knitting/crochet/embroidery/cross-stitch), music (violin/drums), writing, reading. Lately it's been art (though I'm a terrible artist). I also love being outdoors and traveling.


----------



## DLD PE (Jun 23, 2022)

I play Warzone on XBox Friday nights, and golf on Saturday mornings. Genealogy sounds like something I'd like to research for my family one day. It sounds interesting, especially considering my ancestry seems quite diverse. 

I don't know if EB Mafia is a hobby, but I sometimes find myself going back a year or year and a half and reading up on old mafia games. It's great reading!


----------



## KellyGreene (Aug 8, 2022)

I write and read novels, watch a lot of movies, and get in touch with my artsy side by doing some polymer clay art and resin art, listen to music.


----------



## Warrior PE (Aug 9, 2022)

Battlefield 4 & Music.


----------



## Serg305 (Aug 9, 2022)

Running, being an eternally hopeful yet long suffering Miami Dolphins fan , being a foodie and the dog dad life


----------

